# one TV [vs] MBC2



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ahmedr said:


> smussuw, MBC 4 is going to be a series and programs only channel while MBC 2 is going to be a 24h movie channel with no programs or series whatsoever.
> 
> dxb_raptor, afaik, MBC is not Lebanese, it's Saudi, isnt it?



i dont know, i thought it was, but maybe it isnt.

maybe this thread should be in the majlis?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> I have a feeling that they made this new channel just to compete with One TV. I like that though.


I think its going to be too much competition for OneTV! OneTV came up with some cool new programs but MBC 4 looks like its gonna have lots of new stuff.

p.s: when I say new, I mean new to the region but could be old programs in the States.


----------

